# I'm new here!! Meet Ruby :-)



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

My little cutie


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

oh she is lovely,she is same colour as my millie who is 13 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh she is adorable! I love that color. In the future I want to get Axle a brother and I really want him to be that color.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ruby looks lovely what a gorgeous girl x


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Ruby is very cute!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Ruby is adorable!


----------

